# New York - Advice request - Romantic, unique night out



## JohnnyOrange (Mar 22, 2010)

Hello all,

I've looked through quite a few threads here so thanks for all of your advice in advance.

I'm going with my partner of a year and a half to New York on Thursday.  I'm going to propose to her while we're there.  Actually, I proposed to her about eight months ago but we were a) pissed, b) in bed and c) in a caravan in Cornwall.  Fortunately she said yes, but we've been discussing going to New York from our early months when it was clear we were serious about each other and I'd like to formalise things in the city she's been looking forward to visiting for years.

We're doing all the touristy stuff as it's her first time there (and my second) and I've been thinking about all the romantic things to do.  I was going to go for the Bateaux thing but in terms of our relationship it's just too pretentious.  I don't want to propose to her in an artificially posh environment.

Lots of her friends have been to New York and told her all about it but I'd like us to go for a night out somewhere less obvious so when we come back she can talk about somewhere amazing that they've never been - it doesn't have to be expensive (although I'm not skint) but just somewhere unique.  Drinks, a meal and something different.  I wanted to end the night with the Roosevelt Tramway which is, sadly, closed.  But that kind of thing, if you know what I mean.

Does anyone have any suggestions?  Just a quiet night out, two people in a big city, etc?

Oh, and if you're reading this and you're a Facebook friend, _please_ don't mention it or you'll a) fuck it up and b) excite my Mother to critical mass.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 22, 2010)

Horse and cart round Central park?

On second thoughts if I was going to propose to someone in NYC there is only one place to do it,its gonna cost a few quid, but this is the place to do it







Then take the water taxi back to manhattan or walk across the Brooklyn Bridge


----------



## JohnnyOrange (Mar 22, 2010)

I see what you mean and thanks, but something a little less touristy.  She's the type of person who's blown away by architecture and transport (hence the visit) - we're doing the Brooklyn Bridge and the Empire State Building (mostly to see the top of the Chrysler) and a couple of the museums, and Central Park during the day.  I'm just thinking about maybe a place or two to drink and eat that 'feel' like New York (in an admittedly touristy way ) and possibly somewhere to go after that offers a view but isn't a massively posh or expensive thing.

Apologies for the vagueness - I'm looking for something that would make someone feel that only me and her had been there.  You know, in the city where everyone's been.  In hindsight, I should have booked a week in Basildon.


----------



## Reno (Mar 22, 2010)

JohnnyOrange said:


> I see what you mean and thanks, but something a little less touristy.  She's the type of person who's blown away by architecture and transport (hence the visit) - we're doing the Brooklyn Bridge and the Empire State Building (mostly to see the top of the Chrysler) and a couple of the museums, and Central Park during the day.  I'm just thinking about maybe a place or two to drink and eat that 'feel' like New York (in an admittedly touristy way ) and possibly somewhere to go after that offers a view but isn't a massively posh or expensive thing.
> 
> Apologies for the vagueness - I'm looking for something that would make someone feel that only me and her had been there.  You know, in the city where everyone's been.  In hindsight, I should have booked a week in Basildon.



For a view I prefer the Top of the Rock(feller Centre) because you actually get a good look at the Empire State Building. The queues are also much smaller.


----------



## JohnnyOrange (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks, both.

I love the look of the River Cafe (and have booked a table online, although I'm amazed they haven't asked for payment up front).  It's a great choice because she's got a thing about the Brooklyn Bridge.

I'm taking cash and traveller's cheques with me but don't have a credit card.  My partner does but obviously I'm not going to ask her to shell out for this.  I saw on another thread a suggestion that ATM's in NY take Maestro debit cards.  I'm surprised by that.  Is it the case, and is it common (i.e., am I likely to find a Maestro-friendly ATM in most places?)


----------



## 1927 (Mar 23, 2010)

I use Maestro to withdraw cash in NYC, but make arrangements with your bank before you go as sometimes they block ya use after the first couple of transactions.

If you wanted something pretty unique, but touristy and some may say tacky, you can get the Hershey shop or the ESPN place in Times Square to put ya proposal on the ticker outside for the whole world to see!


----------



## 1927 (Mar 23, 2010)

Just a little tip.

Ring the River Cafe before you go and let them know you are going to propose, the yanks love this sort of thing and I'll be amazed if they dont push a whole fleet of boats out for you. I know someone who wnet to NY recently and stayed at the Warldorf. When they found out they were there to cleebrate his missus' 50th birthday they comped them breakfast everyday(worth $200) and when they had a meal on the night of the bday they recieved 2 free bottles of champers courtesy of the manager.


----------



## JohnnyOrange (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks for that - really useful advice.  Maybe if I tell _everywhere_ I'm going to propose...


----------



## moonsi til (Mar 23, 2010)

wow how exciting for you... I have not been to NYC but have a trip planned....have you looked at www.thehighline.org 

I would def avoid the carriage proposal as I'm sure it is a fairly common way to propose.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Mar 23, 2010)

Random thoughts: The highline is really interesting, but it's all parched scrub at the moment (NYC was sweltering last week) and not really a night place. Empire state building would be way too crowded and uncomfortable, I'd go for the top of the Rock for a romantic proposal. Brooklyn Heights would be good for the skyline view, but they're doing a lot of construction around there at the moment.
Shame about the tramway, that caught me out last week too (lack of research ). Funnily enough Riverside park on the upper west side really impressed me this trip, I'd never really checked it out before. There's a cool marina bit with a bar that's quite hidden and out of the way, although the river view is NJ rather than NY the parkside buildings are really interesting. Maestro is no problem pretty much anywhere in NYC in my experience.
Personally I wouldn't bother planning it too far, just happen across a nice restaurant/bar after a hard days traipsing around and wait for the right moment. Or do it on the Q train over Manhattan bridge. 
Good luck either way!


----------



## JohnnyOrange (Apr 2, 2010)

Hello again. We had a great time even with two days of rain (one of which made the MoMA) hellishly crowded but we went to the River Cafe and although it cost an arm and a leg it was fantastic!

I didn't propose / confirm there though - in a bar the following day and she said yes again! 

Please keep schtum though Facebook friends - it's not officially official with family yet.

Thanks for your help, folks.  I've now got some jetlag to catch up on.


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 2, 2010)

Ooh!  Congratulations Johnny!


----------



## davesgcr (Apr 4, 2010)

Def the Rockefeller Centre resturaunt , and a ride on the subway over the Manhatten Bridge is a must do ! 

On a low budget , have breakfast at the Murray Hill Diner where Nick will give you a great , authentic NY pancake service , (33d and Park)


----------



## mk12 (Apr 6, 2010)

Funnily enough, I am thinking of proposing when I take my long term partner to NYC. That River Cafe looks lovely, but a bit pricey? Am I right in thinking it's $100 per meal?


----------



## 1927 (Apr 6, 2010)

mk12 said:


> Funnily enough, I am thinking of proposing when I take my long term partner to NYC. That River Cafe looks lovely, but a bit pricey? Am I right in thinking it's $100 per meal?



No, I think you have that very wrong, there's no way you could spend that little!


----------



## 1927 (Apr 6, 2010)

davesgcr said:


> Def the Rockefeller Centre resturaunt , and a ride on the subway over the Manhatten Bridge is a must do !
> 
> On a low budget , have breakfast at the Murray Hill Diner where Nick will give you a great , authentic NY pancake service , (33d and Park)


Some awful reviews for that place!


----------



## mk12 (Apr 6, 2010)

1927 said:


> No, I think you have that very wrong, there's no way you could spend that little!



So how much would it cost for two?


----------



## yardbird (Apr 6, 2010)

This thread is sort of over, but in New York it's quite good to go slightly left field.
The Chelsea Hotel has a pretty good restaurant and _SO_ many stories


----------



## JohnnyOrange (Apr 7, 2010)

mk12 said:


> So how much would it cost for two?



The fixed price dinner menu (which is amazing and what they expect you to go for) is 98 dollars each.  Some dishes have added prices, but you can eat very well indeed for the fixed price.

You'll be wanting a drink I imagine, at which point the sky's your limit.  And then there's the bar.  And the delectable handmade chocolates for 20 dollars.  And the taxi to get you there and back.

Somewhere around 300 dollars should do the trick unless you plan on getting shitfaced (not counting the taxi).


----------



## editor (Apr 7, 2010)

yardbird said:


> This thread is sort of over, but in New York it's quite good to go slightly left field.
> The Chelsea Hotel has a pretty good restaurant and _SO_ many stories


I stayed at the Chelsea quite a few times, but it's about as rock'n'roll as the Wolsey tea House now. It's a fairly rubbish hotel too.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 7, 2010)

JohnnyOrange said:


> The fixed price dinner menu (which is amazing and what they expect you to go for) is 98 dollars each.  Some dishes have added prices, but you can eat very well indeed for the fixed price.
> 
> You'll be wanting a drink I imagine, at which point the sky's your limit.  And then there's the bar.  And the delectable handmade chocolates for 20 dollars.  And the taxi to get you there and back.
> 
> Somewhere around 300 dollars should do the trick unless you plan on getting shitfaced (not counting the taxi).



Johnny, something I couldnt work out from the menu, was desert included in the fixed price menu or did you have to pay extra?


----------



## JohnnyOrange (Apr 8, 2010)

1927 said:


> Johnny, something I couldnt work out from the menu, was desert included in the fixed price menu or did you have to pay extra?



It was included - the fixed price covered three courses, although there are extras for a couple of dishes (caviare, for example).


----------



## 1927 (Apr 9, 2010)

JohnnyOrange said:


> It was included - the fixed price covered three courses, although there are extras for a couple of dishes (caviare, for example).



I'm sorely tempteedd to do lunch there, but we will have a little un with us and I guess that's gonna make it impossible!!


----------

